# CA  problem



## Jamie (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm finishing big Panache blanks with CA. The first blank I took off was glued (more than normal) to the bushing. I did get it off with an xacto knife but it was not easy. Has anyone ever tried to put a thin layer of bee's wax, or similar, between the bushing and the blank? If so, did it work? The knurled nut did come loose at some point. That may be the cause of the problem but it seems like a little wax would help anyway. I have 5 more to do and would appreciate any feedback on this subject. Thanks.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 2, 2006)

Waxing the bushings will help. Wax paper between the bushing and the blank will help. Medium CA will not wick where you don't want it. Using less CA and applying several coats will help. I very rarely have problems with CA gluing things together. Guess my time is coming.  I don't wax the busings or use wax paper or do anything special. Develop a techinque to not get the glue where it is not wanted. It can be done.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Jamie_
> <br />I'm finishing big Panache blanks with CA. The first blank I took off was glued (more than normal) to the bushing. I did get it off with an xacto knife but it was not easy. Has anyone ever tried to put a thin layer of bee's wax, or similar, between the bushing and the blank? If so, did it work? The knurled nut did come loose at some point. That may be the cause of the problem but it seems like a little wax would help anyway. I have 5 more to do and would appreciate any feedback on this subject. Thanks.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 2, 2006)

The bnushings are designed to mate with a flat surface,The purpaose of a pen mill is to make the end of the blank flush to the tube.
Wax paer definately reduses the possibility of teh bushing getting glued to the blank.
I use mostly thin CA to stabilize and seal while turning and sanding.
CA has a lousy "shear" strength.If you clean the CA off the bushing right at the jooint of the end of the blank you shouldn't have any problem removing it.It may take a "rocking" motion to "break" it free.
One more thing.If you don't remove the CA at the point where the blank meets the bushing you may run into the situation where you will"peel" the finish of the pen.(DAMHIKT)[]


----------



## Jamie (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. The big end of the Panache is over 3/4" in diameter and I may not be getting perfectly true mating edges although they look good. I'll try a piece of waxed paper, that should fill in a couple thousands of gap as well as form a barrier.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 2, 2006)

> The big end of the Panache is over 3/4" in diameter and I may not be getting perfectly true mating edges



Just out of curiosity.I am not that familiar with the PAnache though I know it is a larger pen.
Do you have a sleeve on your penb mill that fits the tube or a shaft on the trimmer that fits the tube or are you"eyeballing" it?


----------



## mick (Nov 2, 2006)

James,
I've always plugged my tubes with base wax before gluing them in the blanks. When I mill the ends some of that wax is "smeared" around the inside end of the tube.I think this is one reason I've never glued my bushings to the pen barrels. It also is good for the original purpose of keeping excess glue out of the tubes ......lol


----------



## mick (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


 Eagle while you wait on James' answer I'll tell you about another problem I've run into with the Panache. 
I use the larger cutter head(3/4)on my pen mill. Well as James said the Panache is just over 3/4" at the base so when you insert the bushing it rides up on the outside of the milled area. I have to take the milled blank to the disc sander and very carefully sand down the area outside of the milled area so the bushing will seat fully.(I guess a jig to square on the disc sander would solve this) How does everyone else making the Panache handle this....just curious


----------



## wags54 (Nov 2, 2006)

James I usually use just a regular candle to wax my bushing with before I do my CA finish. It has worked great so far. Don't see why bees wax wouldn't do the same.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't have a mill for the Panache but I have my disc sander set up to make a good 90% cut. Of course if the tube is not parallel with the blanks edges it all goes south. I did do another one and it did turn out fine. I put a dab of bee's wax on the ends of the blank. The reason I used bee's wax was because I always have a bee's wax toilet seal on my bench, used for lubricating wood screws. 
Has anyone used one of those sanding jigs that hold the blank by the tube id? I saw a picture of one but it seemed to me that it would not be very steady.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 3, 2006)

Mick
I have only made 3 of the panache.. nice pen and easy to turn... I think I did same as you on my wood pen... milled with large cutter, then used disc sander to clean up.  2 of my panache's were from horn.. one buffalo and one deer.. I cut them as close as I could and then used the disc sander.


----------



## Sylvanite (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jamie_
> <br />...if the tube is not parallel with the blanks edges it all goes south....  Has anyone used one of those sanding jigs that hold the blank by the tube id? I saw a picture of one but it seemed to me that it would not be very steady.


When I want to square the ends of a blank larger than my pen mill can handle, I first mount the blank (unsquare ends and all) on the lathe and turn it to a cylinder.  Then I take it to the disk sander and simply hold the blank against a square fence. No jig is required.  I do rotate the blank while sanding the ends just in case it's not perfectly true, but it hardly seems necessary.

Regards,
Eric


----------

